# Tunnel Charges



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hope this helps some of you who might be travelling to or from Spain, We had a nice trip through to france from spain a couple of days ago we saw Monserrat and then we went through the Cadi tunnel, on the other side we came to a toll booth and were charged €26.76 for our Hymer with double wheels, then the next tunnel in france charged us €13 = €39.76 8O won't use that route again. bambi 2


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bambi2 said:


> Hope this helps some of you who might be travelling to or from Spain, We had a nice trip through to france from spain a couple of days ago we saw Monserrat and then we went through the Cadi tunnel, on the other side we came to a toll booth and were charged €26.76 for our Hymer with double wheels, then the next tunnel in france charged us €13 = €39.76 8O won't use that route again. bambi 2


Where are these tunnels please?

TM


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Going north from Barcelona and avoiding Andora.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Agh, right.

We always go via St. Lary Soulan and use the bielsa tunnel which is Free!.

TM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

or a few miles to the east the Somport tunell


----------

